# Changing Fog Light Bulbs on a B6 Passat (2010)



## JoeWalker4G63 (Feb 7, 2010)

This may seem like a silly question, but is there an easy way to change the bulbs on my car? I cannot seem to find an access panel to service the bulbs in the fog lights. The reason I am asking is because I purchased some Sylvania Silverstar Ultras to upgrade the lighting.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

remove the screw on the grille
remove grille
remove the 3 screws that hold the fog light to the bumper
remove and replace bulb


----------



## JoeWalker4G63 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thank you. I was afraid that it would be much more involved than that.


----------

